# Training Camp/Preseason Thread



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The schedule goes as follows:

October

14 Thu @ Memphis Preseason 
16 Sat Chicago Preseason 
18 Mon New Jersey Preseason 
20 Wed Charlotte Preseason 
23 Sat @ Boston Preseason 
25 Mon Boston Preseason 
28 Thu Atlanta Preseason 
29 Fri @ Toronto Preseason

5 *home* games and 3 *away* games.

Camp going on road for four days



> The team announced Tuesday it will hold four days of workouts and a scrimmage at Capital University to start training camp next month. It is the first time the team has trained outside Gund Arena since 1997, when Mike Fratello took the team to Dayton.
> 
> The move is two-fold. Cavaliers coach Paul Silas has wanted to take his team off site since last season, when a plan to take training camp to the University of Toledo fell through. This year, with six new players, Silas wants to use the time away to build team chemistry.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavaliers hire assistant Brendan Malone



> CLEVELAND (AP) — Brendan Malone, Toronto's first head coach and an 18-year coaching veteran in the NBA, joined the Cleveland Cavaliers' staff as an assistant Wednesday.
> 
> Malone replaces Mark Osowski, who died last month at the age of 41 following complications after undergoing pancreatic surgery.
> 
> The 62-year-old Malone brings a wealth of basketball knowledge to Paul Silas' staff in Cleveland. He is the second new addition this offseason, joining Kenny Natt, who spent nine seasons with Utah.


With Brendan Malone now on board, joing the previouly hired Kenny Natt, the Cavaliers are upgrading their assistant coaching staff. With new coaches and new players, expect Cleveland's x's and o's to change a bit from last season.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> Cavaliers hire assistant Brendan Malone
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I hope these new guys can make a difference. The x's and 's stuff was pretty weak last year.

The additions in personnel and in the coaching staff are pretty exciting as a whole IMO. If it all comes together they could be a much improved team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope so. With Gooden to replace Boozer and Snow to replace Ollie, I hope Cleveland will run more. Sasha and Luke have young legs, so it helps to have energetic guys in the wings.

I think Silas is more of a motivator/father/friend than pure stategist, so his assistants will be very important this upcoming season for the specifics.

----

Breaking Down the Eastern Conference



> 6. CLEVELAND CAVALIERS
> 
> Starting five: C Zydrunas Ilgauskas, PF Drew Gooden, SF Luke Jackson, SG LeBron James, PG Eric Snow
> 
> ...


The list is very debatable but at least you can get a picture of where some sites rank the Cavaliers.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I was thinking of making a new thread for Drew Gooden but I figured this brief news clip is not worthy of an entire thread.

Drew wanted to be #0 but with McInnis already having the number (and rules preventing teams from having players posses both #0 and #00 on the same team), Gooden has to elect to use another number. The number he might have chosen may shock some of you guys. 

This isn't final by any means but on Cleveland's official site, you see a different Cavalier player each time you refresh the page. If you have the patience to keep hitting refresh, you will see Drew Gooden's number.

<center>









*--------*










_*Cavaliers to Host Free “Wine and Gold Scrimmage” and Fan Fest at The University of Akron Sunday, October 10th*_</center>



> The Cleveland Cavaliers will play the wine vs. the gold in an intrasquad scrimmage at The University of Akron’s Rhodes Arena on Sunday, October 10th at 6 p.m. The scrimmage, presented by ALLTEL, is free to the public and will mark the first area public appearance by the 2004-05 Cavaliers.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

<center>







</center>

*One-on-One with Cavaliers GM Jim Paxson*



> Cavaliers President of Basketball Operations and General Manager Jim Paxson had one of the more interesting off-seasons in the history of the franchise, but weathered it and bounced back with a vengeance. The Cavaliers -- at least on paper -- look stronger now than they did when they left the floor after a successful 2003-04 campaign. The Wine and Gold's top man took some time to go One-on-One with clevelandcavaliers.com about the Olympic games in Athens, the search for a veteran center and this summer's roster moves.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks for the updates remy, great posting.

Gooden chose 90? That's wacky... we'll see if that lasts. I guess there's nothing saying you can't do that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I have no idea why Drew wants that number. I get the 0 part but unless he is adding previous numbers from earlier playing days (high school or AAU) to get the 9 part, I am not sure where the 9 came in from.

----

Cavaliers center in on Clark



> The Cavaliers still are searching for a backup center -- literally.
> 
> With training camp scheduled to start in 15 days at Capital University in Columbus, the roster remains in flux. They might have the candidate for the job: They just can't find him.
> 
> The team is trying to locate free agent Keon Clark -- a well-known free spirit and wanderer -- who apparently is beyond the bounds of modern communication devices.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Alleged dealer bought guns to protect Wagner



> CAMDEN, N.J. -- Cleveland Cavaliers guard Dajuan Wagner and his mother were at risk of being kidnapped more than two years ago, a lawyer told a federal jury on Monday.
> 
> The statement came from a defense lawyer in the drug trial of Wagner's stepfather, Leonard "Pooh" Paulk. While Paulk is not charged with any gun crimes, prosecutors will assert that he bought some 20 semiautomatic weapons in 2002 as they try to prove he was involved in a drug conspiracy.
> 
> Paulk's lawyer, Dennis J. Cogan, said Paulk bought the guns to "arm his family" and protect Wagner. Paulk is married to Wagner's mother, Lisa Paulk.


With home troubles, Wagner needs to step up his basketball and stay away from what's going on back home. I just hope all this stuff doesn't distract him from focusing on working hard this preseason. The threat of possibly being kidnapped is a most serious situation. I hope Wagner and his family stay safe and this threat does not rear its ugly head again.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Clark auditions for backup center today*_



> Keon Clark is scheduled to arrive in Cleveland today and that could lead to Clark signing a free-agent deal with the Cavaliers, according to a league source.
> 
> Clark is 6-11 and rail thin at 220 pounds but he fills the Cavs' desire for a veteran reserve center to back up Zydrunas Ilgauskas. This move is also being made because the organization has apparently lost patience with the development of center DeSagana Diop, who was the eighth overall pick in the 2001 NBA Draft.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

<center>







</center>

_*Courtside With Joe Gabriele*_



> Today we’re going to talk about one of the dirtiest words in all of sports on every level of sports. If there are any young childrens reading this, earmuffs please.
> 
> The dirty word is bench as in “the bench.” If you don’t think it’s a dirty word, then my friend, you’ve never been benched.
> 
> No one wants to be on “the bench.” The bench gets no respect. The bench is for Charlie Brown. The bench is for Rudy. It’s for Ogilvie.


<center>







</center>


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

<center>









*Stephen Silas Chat Transcipt*



> Stephen Silas, 31, is beginning his second season as an assistant coach for the Cleveland Cavaliers. Silas brings an extensive knowledge of basketball from his years as an assistant coach and scout. As a Cavaliers assistant, he is charged with individual skill work, player development, game preparation, pregame walkthroughs and chalk talks as well as managing and developing technology and NBA scouting systems for the coaching staff.


*--------*

<center>









_*Sasha Settles Down In C-Town*_



> June 23, 2004 seems like a long time ago. And in Cavalier years, it is.
> 
> So many major personnel moves have been made in Cleveland since then, that the events of that night seem almost quaint.
> 
> June 23 was the night that the Cavaliers lost one young gun only to acquire another in very short order. It was the night of the Charlotte Bobcats’ expansion draft and Bernie Bickerstaff scooped up rookie, Jason Kapono. It was a painful loss for a club that desperately needed perimeter scoring. But the expansion lottery – both for the team selecting players and the squads giving them up – is truly a numbers game. The Cavaliers weren’t crazy about losing the former Bruin, but it was an inevitability when he was left unprotected.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Drew Gooden Mix*

Click right and download a clip of Gooden's highlights as a player. Until the season starts, use this to give you a vauge idea of Drew as a player and let's hope he does the same things for the Cavaliers as he does on this video.

For some reason, I chuckled when I saw Gooden block Boozer on a play. The person who made this video gets props for putting that in the mix.

Edit: The old site crashed, so I am putting the mix up on YouSendIt. This should last a little while.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i really like this cavs roster. they have a guy in every position that will counter someone else in the league. expcept for the power forward position. Just make sure to thank pilgrims that clevland is in the east!!! they would be hurting because gooden cant handle any of the power forwards over there.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks for the thread, lots of interesting info. Anything you guys see about Anderson Varejão, please post.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i really like this cavs roster. they have a guy in every position that will counter someone else in the league. expcept for the power forward position. Just make sure to thank pilgrims that clevland is in the east!!! they would be hurting because gooden cant handle any of the power forwards over there.


I like this roster as well. Just think if Wagner got his act together, they could use him as trade bait for a power forward. I also think Pavlovic will turn out better than Kapono. How many minutes Sasha and Luke play will be interesting. Both are very good shooters but also bring different things to the table.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

As posted in the general nba forum, here is a link about the expected signing of Harris.

_*Harris is expected to sign with Cavs*_



> CLEVELAND - Another day, another veteran.
> 
> Less than 24 hours after signing center Scott Williams to a contract, the Cavaliers are about to add guard Lucious Harris to the fold. According to a league source, Harris has orally agreed to an offer and is expected to sign after a physical on Friday.
> 
> The 33-year-old Harris spent the past seven seasons with the New Jersey Nets and was a key contributor during the team's Eastern Conference Championships in 2002 and 2003. A good mid-range jump-shooter and decent outside threat, Harris averaged 6.9 points for the Nets last season and 7.5 for his 11-year career.


I will be interested in hearing the final terms of the deal on Friday. This strengthens the bench, means the apparent end of Wagner (unless he plays superb and pushes back), and gives the team more outside shooting.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Cavaliers Name Philip Averbuck Director of International Scouting*_



> The Cleveland Cavaliers have added Philip “Chico” Averbuck as the director of international scouting, Cavaliers President and General Manager of Basketball Operations Jim Paxson announced today. Per team policy, specific contract terms were not disclosed.
> 
> Averbuck joins the Cavaliers after spending the previous four seasons as a scout with the Portland Trail Blazers. Prior to joining the Trail Blazers, he spent three seasons as the director of scouting for the Peristeri Pro Basketball Club in Athens, Greece.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*On the rebound*_



> Time on the Gund Arena practice court followed by an hour in the weight room was not enough to slow down Drew Gooden last week. His latest actions have become routine. Gooden's mind and body have been in perpetual motion since getting traded to the Cavaliers this summer.
> 
> His motivation is simple. This is Gooden's third team in three years, and he must prove that he was not a bust as the fourth overall pick in the 2002 NBA Draft. More importantly for Cavs fans, he must fill the void left vacant by Carlos Boozer, who signed a $68 million deal with Utah.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

<center>







</center>

_*Cavaliers Meet The Media*_



> There’s a certain air around the Gund when Media Day rolls around in early October. You could call it a back-to-school vibe – old and new faces mixing and mingling, posing for their respective photos and walking around in their snow-white uniforms as if there’s a big varsity game later that night.
> 
> When Media Day rolls around that means summer is over and training camp is ready to begin. (Training Camp begins today at Capital U.)
> 
> And then there’s us: The Media.


<center>







</center>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder what Lebron's stance on the upcoming election was, and if he plans to vote. The guy said he asked the question, but didn't share the answer.

That would be interesting to know. I'm sure he has some kind of opinion of it. He's just out of high school and I'm sure they talked about it at his school.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

Good question. I have no idea if LeBron is a Republican, Democrat, Independent or simply nonpolitical.

*--------*

<center>







</center>

_*Cavaliers Open Camp in the Capital*_



> Ladies and Gentlemen, now that Cavaliers Training Camp has begun, we are now in the confluence of a great time in sports.
> 
> Baseball playoffs. College and professional football. And now, finally, Cleveland Cavaliers Training Camp. It’s sweet.
> 
> But the Wine and Gold is not balling at the Gund. No, this year, the Cavaliers begin camp on the road … right here at Capital University.


<center>







</center>


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> simply nonpolitical.


I've heard him say this a couple times. That's fine by me.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

I'm pretty much the same way. I guess James and I are alike.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Wagner impresses Silas at intrasquad scrimmage*



> COLUMBUS - It was a little early for a reunion, but uplifting nonetheless.
> 
> After missing time this week for personal reasons, both Dajuan Wagner and LeBron James rejoined the Cavaliers in time for Friday's public scrimmage at Capital University. For James, it was a return after becoming a father on Wednesday morning; for Wagner, it was a return from dealing with a family emergency back home in New Jersey.
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That'd be huge if Wagner could bring something. With Snow and Mcinnis both starting, there is a role for him if he steps up and takes it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

Yeah. The team would welcome firepower off the bench and since Juanny is at the end of the line, he really has no choice but to bring it strong. For what it's worth, I hope he keeps playing well too. Dajuan needs it and Cleveland needs it.

_*Wagner reminds Cavaliers of why he was drafted*_



> Columbus - Misfortune and disappointment have been synonymous with Dajuan Wagner for the past three years.
> 
> There were the injuries, the surgeries and the bladder infection. Wagner's stepfather, Leonard Paulk, is on trial for drug conspiracy. On Wednesday, Wagner left training camp for Philadelphia to spend time with his 17-year-old sister, Dashonda, who fractured her skull after falling out of the back of a school bus. She is in stable condition.
> 
> And if that wasn't enough, Wagner is fighting for his future with the Cavaliers, who must decide by the end of this month if they will pick up his option.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

<center>








LeBron James has a laugh before Friday night's scrimmage.</center>

*Cavaliers Cap Off Week One of Camp*



> Dajuan Wagner fought through personal problems to put on a clinic on Friday night.
> After a week of running skeleton drills and scoreless scrimmages, the Wine took on the Gold before a full-house on Friday night at Capital University.
> 
> For the first time in years, the Cavaliers took Training Camp on the road down at the wonderful campus in Columbus. On Friday, Paul Silas’ squad temporarily turned Crusader fans to Cavalier fans with an intersquad scrimmage that wowed the 2,100 strong.
> ...


<center>








Dajuan Wagner fought through personal problems to put on a clinic on Friday night.</center>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> LeBron may have been the exhibition’s show-stopper, but it was the Cavaliers’ new power forward Drew Gooden that stole the show overall. Gooden out-worked everyone in the low post on Friday night, and if anyone thinks he’s a ‘finesse’ forward, they should have been on hand to watch the former Jayhawk battle Tractor Traylor


Uh oh. For those discounting the Cavs this year.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I like hearing that about Gooden.... I might not like Traylor but he's a good player for Gooden to practice against.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Pavlovic finding training-camp woes*_



> Columbus - Sasha Pavlovic shot so many air balls and bricks during the Cavaliers' intrasquad scrimmage on Friday night that he caught a case of amnesia. He didn't recognize himself.
> 
> "That wasn't the real me out there," said Pavlovic, who is 6-7 and 210 pounds. "That wasn't even close to me. I was a little tired out there because of the long week of practice. It will be better during [today's] scrimmage, for sure."
> 
> Pavlovic was acquired from the Charlotte Bobcats in exchange for a future first-round pick to shoot 3-pointers and to help the Cavs climb out of the 3-point shooting dungeon, where they were ranked last in the league last season by shooting 31.4 percent. Pavlovic only shot 19-of-70 from 3-point range (27.1 percent) in limited action with Utah last season, but the Cavs have raved about Pavlovic's potential as a deadly outside shooter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

<center>








LeBron James gave his hometown crowd a great show on Sunday night.</center>

*Wine & Gold Scrimmage*



> The Cavaliers went back to school for a week of Training Camp and bookended the weekend before coming home with a pair of scrimmages. Friday night, Cleveland closed out their first week of workouts at Capital University in Columbus with an intersquad scrimmage. They did the same on Sunday in their second annual “Wine & Gold Scrimmage” at Akron U.
> 
> Two things became clear as the mini-road trip ended: One, the state of Ohio has some excellent college hoops facilities. Two, anyone ready to give up on Dajuan Wagner needs to relax.
> 
> The man Paul Silas announced to the crowd as “Daddy Wags” looked like the kid from Memphis who came out firing in his rookie season two years ago. As he did Friday night, Wagner broke out his entire arsenal, scoring 14 points from all over the Zips’ home court.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Guard pairings appear strong*



> He wasn't wearing a white coat or hovering over bubbling concoctions, but considering he was at a university, perhaps Paul Silas did feel like a professor Sunday night.
> 
> The intrasquad scrimmage at Rhodes Arena was part homecoming for LeBron James and part marketing, but on the floor it was a chance for the Cavaliers head coach to make some adjustments.
> 
> The most noticeable was a flip-flop at shooting guard during the second half, when Silas played Lucious Harris with Jeff McInnis with the first unit. On the opposite side, starter Eric Snow switched to point guard next to Dajuan Wagner on the second unit.


*--------*

*Scrimmage helps Silas, Cavs find their options*



> Cavaliers coach Paul Silas said not to read anything into the lineup switches he made in the second half of Sunday night's scrimmage at the University of Akron's James A. Rhodes Arena.
> 
> Guard Eric Snow and forward Drew Gooden started on the Wine team, along with guards LeBron James and Jeff McInnis, and center Zydrunas Ilgauskas. But Snow and Gooden played on the Gold team in the second half, while guards Lucious Harris and Dajuan Wagner, and forward Robert "Tractor" Traylor moved to the Wine team.
> 
> "I haven't played those guys together at all," Silas said after the Wine team theoretically won, 75-63. "I just wanted to see how it was going to go. I liked a lot of the combinations we put together."


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Harris getting a look*_



> AKRON - There could be a changing of the guard with the Cavaliers.
> 
> In the second half of Sunday's intrasquad scrimmage at the University of Akron, Coach Paul Silas inserted Lucious Harris at shooting guard with the first unit and paired him with point guard Jeff McInnis.
> 
> The offense seemed to click, largely because of Harris' outside shooting. If that's the direction Silas decides to go, Eric Snow will run the point on the second unit and join shooting guard Dajuan Wagner.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mcinnis-Harris
Snow-Wagner

SMART

Mcinnis-Snow
Wagner-Harris

RETARDED

Let's hope Silas is figuring this out.

Looks like Wagner might just be a key contributor this year after all. That would be huge to have him and Snow coming off the bench.

Also, sounds like Verejao is impressing. It's going to be hard to keep him down.

The Cavs are sounding really good. Gonna sneak up on people this year.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'd amend that to

RETARDED: DaJuan Wagner touches the floor.

We know LeBron is going to get his 40 minutes per game, and the remaining 104 minutes at the three backcourt positions will be split between Eric Snow, Jeff McInnis, Luke Jackson, and Lucious Harris. If one of these guys gets hurt, Sasha Pavlovic will step in. There's no room for DaJuan Wagner barring multiple injuries.

This DaJuan Wagner hype is just a ploy by Jim Paxson to pump up Wagner's trade value. He wants to trade Wagner right now. Otherwise, once the season starts, Wagner will be getting no playing time, and you can't get much in a trade for a guy who is getting no playing time. Paxson's ploy probably won't work, because most NBA teams are too smart to trade for a bust just because there's an article in the Akron Beacon-Journal about how he played well in a scrimmage, but it's worth a shot anyway.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> I'd amend that to
> 
> RETARDED: DaJuan Wagner touches the floor.
> ...


As of right now, with Sasha coming into camp out of shape and tossing up countless airballs in practice, he is not ahead of anyone. Sasha might be on the IR to begin the year. As of right now, Silas is not going to play LJ33 from the jump more than Wagner. As it stands, things are equal or Wagner has the green light for now and if he messes up, the window closes.



> This DaJuan Wagner hype is just a ploy by Jim Paxson to pump up Wagner's trade value. He wants to trade Wagner right now. Otherwise, once the season starts, Wagner will be getting no playing time, and you can't get much in a trade for a guy who is getting no playing time. Paxson's ploy probably won't work, because most NBA teams are too smart to trade for a bust just because there's an article in the Akron Beacon-Journal about how he played well in a scrimmage, but it's worth a shot anyway.


Paxson does want to trade Wagner. But the Cavalier with the biggest concern should be Diop. People say he looks terrible, from every eye witness account on several sites. As least Wagner played decent, while it's only a scrimmage, at least he had the crowds buzzing. Preseason stuff does not mean much but they say he is quicker and even played James chest-to-chest in both games. So even if you are going to dump the guy, at least with him looking decent now, you can get something. With Diop, he is not looking good, so that is harder.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*ESPN Motion Clip of James*_

I am putting a "YouSendIt" link up in case you missed James on ESPN tonight. The clip is very short and perhaps even cut short a second earlier than it should be. But it's a teaster for any Cavaliers or James fan.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

<center>








Two of the newest Cavaliers -- Eric Snow and Sasha Pavlovic -- warm up before Friday night's scrimmage.

_*Cavaliers Break Camp, Prep for Preseason*_



> It's great to be back in Cleveland. Last week, the Brass sent me to Capital University in Columbus to cover Cavaliers Training Camp. The university staff was accomodating, the campus was beautiful and the facilities were state-of-the-art. Still, it's good to be back.
> 
> The Cavaliers closed out the first week of training camp with a pair of intersquad scrimmages -- the first right on the floor they trained on at Capital and the second, about an hour south of C-town in Akron -- LeBron James Country. Several Cavaliers have looked strong and there have been some surprises going into the preseason opener. But we'll get to that in a minute.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Knee giving Wagner problems again*_



> CLEVELAND - Just when things were going along merrily, Dajuan Wagner's knee is bothering him again.
> 
> Wagner sat out Wednesday's practice with a sore right knee, the same one he's had two surgeries on to repair a torn meniscus ligament. He missed large chunks of his first two seasons because of the knee.
> 
> The Cavaliers don't believe it is serious at this point, listing him as probable for tonight's preseason opener against the Memphis Grizzlies.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

thanks for the video link Remy... three things I noticed in the clip...

#1- James is STILL falling back on his outside jumper (bad...bad)

#2- Ira Newble was covering James some of the time, which has gotta help make him even a better defender

#3- DaJaun Wagner cannot stay with James... LeBron shot over Wags like I shoot over the 3rd graders I hoop it up with down... oh wait, I mean, he school Wagner like me slamming on the local JUCO team down the street.....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

<center>








Drew Gooden returns to the scene of his rookie season on Thursday.</center>

_*Preseason Preview*_



> After a week and a half of Training Camp and beating up on one another, the Cavaliers finally face their first foe of the 2004-05 season when they take on the Grizzlies at the FedEx Forum in Memphis on Thursday night.
> 
> Tonight is the first of eight preseason games before the Wine and Gold tips off the campaign against Indiana at the Gund on Wednesday, November 3. The Cavaliers only play one preseason game at the Gund this preseason – Monday night’s matchup with the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> The next two weeks will tell Coach Silas about what his rotation to the start the season will resemble. With only five returning players from last year, the Cavaliers are a work in progress. Silas has a potent blend of young lions and cagey veterans to work with and in eight games, he’ll have a better grasp on how all the moving parts operate.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers Waive Hunter and Jackson*



> *CLEVELAND, Oct. 18* The Cavaliers have waived guards Jimmie "Snap" Hunter and David Jackson, Cavaliers President and General Manager of Basketball Operations Jim Paxson announced today.
> 
> Hunter played nine minutes at Memphis and scored one point while Jackson scored two points in six minutes of play against Chicago.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Talking Baseball with Luke Jackson


----------

